# Eheim Skim 350



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Anybody use this? I'm thinking of getting one. They're about $30.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

I ordered one. It'll be here in 2 weeks. I'll post a review. I don't think many people have these.


----------



## Tex Chappy (Dec 25, 2013)

I'd be interested in seeing that. I think they're pretty new and looks like they work well on the freshwater set up.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I wondered about using one for a fry tank.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Somebody on another forum said fry get sucked in if they swim too close to it. I'd put some sort of mesh on it if it's in a fry tank. On the bright side, since there's a sponge inside, the fry won't get mashed by the impeller and will just sit in the little well between the intake and the sponge until it starves or you let it out.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Here's another use for it


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

It arrived today in a beat up box that was only protected by a plastic envelope. 


















There was no internal packaging inside the box. The unit was just loose in there. There are scratches on it, I presume from the parts rubbing up against each other in the box. Or maybe this was a returned unit. I don't know.

Regardless, it works, and doesn't make any noise. It cleared my surface slick in under a minute.



















Please don't mind the algae. I like the way it looks so I don't wipe it off.


----------

